# Canon vs. Nikon from Google Trends



## compupix (Oct 11, 2012)

World Wide Web interest in "canon" as compared to "nikon" has been dropping since 2004. At some point, one would hope, Canon would do something to re-energize their brand:
http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=canon,%20nikon

Thanks,
Drew


----------



## Razor2012 (Oct 11, 2012)

compupix said:


> World Wide Web interest in "canon" as compared to "nikon" has been dropping since 2004. At some point, one would hope, Canon would do something to re-energize their brand:
> http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=canon,%20nikon
> 
> Thanks,
> Drew



I don't know, maybe Canon shooters are busy taking pictures rather than seaching the web.


----------



## stevenrrmanir (Oct 19, 2012)

Yeah, Canon is encouraging everyone (retailers) with their MAP. 

Pentax has never sounded so appealing as today! In 10 years from now Canon will a brand some will smirk at.


----------



## jthomson (Oct 20, 2012)

compupix said:


> World Wide Web interest in "canon" as compared to "nikon" has been dropping since 2004.
> Thanks,
> Drew



Canon may be dropping but Nikon isn't rising, its been pretty stagnant. Canon is still drawing twice as much interest as Nikon. Or am I mis-interpreting the graph?


----------



## rpt (Oct 21, 2012)

Is this a religious discussion? Because I am not one bit religious - spiritual may be {and it aint what you are thinking pal!  }


----------



## Hillsilly (Oct 21, 2012)

Unless I'm misinterpreting it, there is just as much Nikon interest in the USA as Canon interest. Which appears to be in stark contrast to most of the rest of the world which is heavily Canon weighted. I wonder if that's partly why a lot of internet sites with a large US contingent (eg this one) seem so fixated on Nikon? Every day, the same topics arise - Is the 5Diii as good as the D800? Why does DxO favour Nikon? Should I switch to Nikon? Nikon certainly generate more discussion than their sales figures (and worldwide internet interest) would warrant. There are other camera brands out there.


----------



## zim (Oct 21, 2012)

Add Sony – same downward trend as Canon with Nikon flat lining. Maybe people are just getting bored with incremental upgrades


----------

